# South Bend Attachments and Accessories



## HMF (Aug 2, 2011)

Scanned from the original.


----------



## HMF (Aug 2, 2011)

(Continued)


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool. Now if it had stuff for the 11" and we could just order from the catalog.... :nerd:

-Ron


----------

